# Do you have issues with money?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Like me for instance. I am trying to set money aside (observe, I have low to none income) for both midwifery school (easy--monthly payments) my future Nigerian project (going into air after we move with the help of mother) and then trying to scrape what's left into a neat pile to buy my future dream horse (as I am selling my mare now and buying another after we move). And then I want to show said dream horse and that costs money too. Now I know money doesn't fall off trees (I wish) but :angry: "Why can't I be a money magnet for once in my life?". I know I need a job----and I'll probably get one after I move but . . . . I'm kind of discouraged right now. I added up my list of money 'needs' and came up with the sum that it would take about ten years to accomplish my lifetime goals. Which are: 1. become a midwife. 2. breed and sell mini milk goats. 3. Take _my_ future dream horse (an arab) to the U.S. National Arabian Show. . . and then I'll be satisfied to (someday) be a nice little housewife to some unfortunate someone. 
Okay. I'm done.
 Anyone else?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah! Haha, I also NEED a job. I have applied several places but need to turn in another application to a friend of mine so she can write a note on it and I will HOPEFULLY get hired! Now, I don't _want_ to work, but you gotta do what you gotta do. And being almost 17 I think it's the right time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wasnt sure how I was going to afford to buy my dream vehical ... a truck --- how did I accomplish $5,600.00? Baby sitting $4,000.00 and wonderful parents who paid $1,600.00 (they always chip in at least $1,000.00 for each of us to get our own vehical). So don't count out little odd jobs. I saved and saved. 

I did semester payments for my schooling too - and I worked through school as well, the only way I could afford it as a 20-22 year old (2 year schooling).

I am now 23 1/2 and setting up a date to work out my future life goals with my parents. I want to purchase a cap for my truck which is $850.00 but I dont know if that is smart. I just put $922.22 into my truck to repair the water pump. :hair: 

Believe me having a job really does help, but expenses still come in, you have to deal with odd people that you work with, being out of the house and not able to be with your goats if they decide to kid when you are at work. Its frustrating. It has its perks too, like having your own spending money, And the feeling that you could take care of your self - needs and wants - so it isnt all bad. 

OO mom just came in and she said if I stay home from bible study tonight she and daddy will meet with me tonight  I was thinking of staying home from bible study anyway tonight so this is perfect. :clap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, saving is very hard. Both hubby and I work, but neither of us makes a whole lot, and by the end of the month, it's mostly gone.

We're saving up to get our house built and buy a truck and all the other normal stuff. Hard work! But we'll get there. It just takes patience and learning how to say "No" to things you don't NEED.
(That's hard to do!  )

:thumbup:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

A cap for your truck? A camper shell? I got two free, and you can find them about $50 - especially easy to find if you can get away with the idea of having non matching colors ---

Honey, money I think is an issue for anyone. I've got NO money and we work our backsides off - but we're also building our house, paying for school and bills and we've both been working "legally" since we were 14...both had odd and end jobs since before then. I've worked just about non-stop with the exception of the pregnancy stint and it feels as though we have nothing to show somedays, but we have our vehicles paid for, our animals, our fourwheeler and what is done of the house is paid for...I have an AAS I don't use - but it's being paid for. LOL

One step at a time - keep in mind there are people giving away some NICE registered Arabs around here FREE - now is the time for horses- and never forget the cheapest part of animals is buying them, lol.

We won't ever have millions - but what we have is ours no matter how little and it's perfect for me. Yeah I have pipe dreams - just set realistic dreams and run with it. 

A good start is like a "Vacation club" - one that necessarily doesn't roll over or pay out - but if you set up to deposit XXX amt of dollars into an acct and don't have a debit card to it - it will build up and quick and by the time you go to check it (after you get used to not having it) - it's accumulated...

Good luck - keep your head up and never stop dreaming...Idk that it's ever "easy" - but remember for the lot of us, it could usually be worse. Hubby turns 28 this Friday and I just turned 24 in October - we've got a long road ahead, but we keep on trucking...s'all we can do.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bona Fide said:


> A cap for your truck? A camper shell? I got two free, and you can find them about $50 - especially easy to find if you can get away with the idea of having non matching colors ---
> .


Unfortunatly I have a specialty truck :roll: it is a 1997 ford Ranger Splash, flare, stepside When I told the guy that sells them (new and used) he said, oh thats a specialty one, I dont carry those in stock. I said, it doesnt have to be new or even purple (truck is purple) but he said, you probably wont even find it from someone unless they have that exact make and model. :sigh: I am not surprised as it is a specialt truck with a special size bed


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Hm - a buddy of mine has three Ford Rangers, two being step sides - he had no problems finding shells to fit - sorry.

Are you wanting one to haul things in, to sleep in or to for like..groceries?

Edited: My DH said our friend got a straight box for his - (which is what you have to have??? lol - sry I don't speak Ford ROFLMAO).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bona Fide said:


> Hm - a buddy of mine has three Ford Rangers, two being step sides - he had no problems finding shells to fit - sorry.
> 
> Are you wanting one to haul things in, to sleep in or to for like..groceries?


to take goats to shows :greengrin:

So far no one has a truck cap available for my truck bed size. I have been looking. :shrug:

I live near the city so not real truck country :wink:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol To haul your goats in or to sleep in? Asking b/c if it's for the goats, I'll show you what DH built for me (got tired of dropping his ginormous toolbox to put the camper shell on).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bona Fide said:


> lol To haul your goats in or to sleep in? Asking b/c if it's for the goats, I'll show you what DH built for me (got tired of dropping his ginormous toolbox to put the camper shell on).


For them to be out of the sun, rain, wind cold etc (for when taking goats to and from breeding)

happy to see contraptions that people have created 

(maybe start a new thread so we dont keep hijacking Talithas hehe)


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol - SORRY FOR THREAD STEALING...almost as bad as line jumping huh? LOL Sry


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Money...... :drool:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Runaround, lol. :slapfloor:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sell stuff on Ebay! That's what I do. I pick stuff up at yard sales and auctions all summer long and then sell it. You can make quite a bit of money once you figure out what you're looking for/what people want. 

I speacialize in certain antiques and collectables (which takes a lot of learning), but I also know someone who sells baby clothes from yard sales and makes tons of $$. 

The best part is, you're not tied down...you can create your own schedule. And if you're going to school and stuff, that can be really helpful...trust me...lol.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sonrise Farm said:


> Runaround, lol. :slapfloor:


What?!! I can dream can't I?!?! :sigh: :cheers: :mecry:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Runaround :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Sell stuff on Ebay! .


Some of my friends said their neighbor sells socks on ebay and makes alot of money . . .go figure. 
I want to browse through ebay and see if I get inspiration.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

What's money? 

Seriously though, I need a truck, but I need a better job to afford the truck, but I need the truck to get said job. So very frustrating. My dad's truck is about to kick the bucket and if my friend Chance can't help me haul the goats to the vet I may not be able to sell Heidi or Chase. :hair: (I do have the money for the vet, lol) 

This is one of the reasons I've been offering my graphics again. (no one's been biting) :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I think everyone is tight on money right now. It's sad just how many businesses are closing. 

Really depressing.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

extremely depressing.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw now, no reason for it to be --- just gotta be better than the problem. 

Remember:

Hope is the feeling that the feeling we're having is only temporary...

At least you've got friends (TGS alone there's quite a few) - goaties, the want, the know-how and the drive, the rest will come...in time.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't have a job either, but I also don't have a vehicle, not that I can drive... my family doesn't really spend a whole lot.. We grow/raise most of our food, and shop at thrift stores/bent & dent food stores etc, so I guess we're pretty white trash XD. Funny enough, being self sustainable and that sort of thing is becoming 'in' now days. People always thought we were a little crazy.. Some how I have enough money in a certain savings to make some money from my newest goats, IF they ever get bred. I made a 'financial plan' and I can make about a 3,000 profit a year off them, which I thought was good for a goating hobby, but as we all know, nothing ever seems to go as planned. 

FRF, that is a great idea, I might have to do that.. we have enough antique stores that sell cheap that I know a profit could be made from, and theres the variety of auctions and garage sales around here.. What size/weight of antiques and cost of shipping is it on average for you? Not trying to pry though.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I sell mainly smaller items (ceramics, pottery, glassware, books)--I have never sold furniture or anything like that. My shipping costs are usually between $3-$10 for the stuff I sell. I recently sold a pair of antique skis and they cost around $20 to ship because the package was an irregular size. 

You can make really good money once you figure out what to buy. A couple of my rules are: 

1. If I'm not sure about something, I won't spend more than $5 on it.
2. For cheaper items, I try to make atleast 10 times what I paid. So if I'm going to pay $1 for something, I want to be pretty sure that I can sell it for atleast $10. 
3. For more expensive items, I like to make about 5 times what I paid. So If I spent $20 on something, I want to try to sell it for $100. 

Needless to say, it takes quite a bit of research...but once you've got the idea, it can be very rewarding.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> I have never sold furniture or anything like that.


I take that back--About a year an a half ago I picked up a commercial-style apple grinder/press at a sale because I thought I would use it...well we ended picking up a really cool antique apple press a couple months later and decided to sell the first one on Ebay.

I had it arranged so the buyer had to come pick it up...because shipping would have been outrageuosly expensive. That's probably the best thing to do with such large items...although it limits your market a bit because only people in your general area will be willing to drive to get it.

Anyway, I ended up selling the thing for $2,400! :shocked:

I only paid.....$300........ :dance:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Money problems..... depressing me to think about it..... the downward slide of the economy hit my family about 6 years ago when our incredibly intelligent government decided to give tax credits to companies that create jobs overseas......... I lost my $48,000 tech job w/a company I'd been working at for almost 10 years... and had to train my replacement in order to get my severance package. The numb nutz couldn't even speak English.... I went to making less than half that w/the only job I could find. 

About the time I start making around $30,000 at the new job I found, my hubby gets laid off of his $55,000+ a year job as a construction superintendent. He'd been doing that for about 12 years....... he hasn't worked in about 3 months cause there's ZILCH out there for jobs right now. Unless he wanted to work for Subway or Dairy Queen in town for minimum wage. It wouldn't even be worth the gas money. 

Oh...... and one kid in his first year of college where the financial aid package (based on when my DH was actually employed) said we should be able to contribute $3000 per year towards tuition..........

We're living on credit right now until we find our miracle.......

I'll shut up now. :tears:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup they said it! We all have money issues. I have had at least a part time job sinse the age of twelve. It hasnt been easy. Here i want to go to school...now that im 25 i qualify for a lot more grants and stuff. I tried joining the NAVY a couple of years ago, was hoping to serve for eight or so years and then go to school after that, but i didnt pass the bootcamp. I have some major ankle problems. so tht was a bust. Now im working fifty hours a week at two different jobs. 
Im saving like mad for a new car. My tranny is going out on my existing one...i have had it sinse i was 17 so i got my money out of it. But its not worth fixing now. I keep putting little bits of money into it here and there to keep it going. 
One thing that im trying to do as far as school is do a short course. I want to do something in the medical field, either be a paramedic or nursing. But for now i am planning on taking a phlebotomy course, its only a semester long and relitively cheap. Getting my foot in the door, so i can work at a higher paying job while still going to school to do something else. Another thing to thing about is taking some computer courses, and trying to become a receptionist or a medical teransriptionist. A lot of hospitals will pay for youre school if you work at the front desk for them. I have a friend whos mom is a ER nurse, thats how she was able to pay for her schooling.
This is another reason i leased my herd out. It took me a long time to actually do it, and even longer to stop crying. But i knew it was best for them and me. They were sucking my funds dry, and as much as i love my goats. Im able to save a lot more money now. granted i still have car insurence rent gas cell phone a hospital bill but im saving a lot more money now. I know someday i will get back into goats.
When i was a teen i found work cleaning stalls and taking care of other peoples pets while they were on vacation. You can mow lawns and weed gardens. walk dogs...You have an advantage that a lot of people dont have. You know about horses and you know how to milk a goat. That was one of the problems i always ran into no one knew how to milk a goat and when i went away i had no one to watch my girls. A lot of pet sitters just do small animals but you have experience with livestock as well.
Hope this helps a bit.
beth


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup they said it! We all have money issues. I have had at least a part time job sinse the age of twelve. It hasnt been easy. Here i want to go to school...now that im 25 i qualify for a lot more grants and stuff. I tried joining the NAVY a couple of years ago, was hoping to serve for eight or so years and then go to school after that, but i didnt pass the bootcamp. I have some major ankle problems. so tht was a bust. Now im working fifty hours a week at two different jobs. 
Im saving like mad for a new car. My tranny is going out on my existing one...i have had it sinse i was 17 so i got my money out of it. But its not worth fixing now. I keep putting little bits of money into it here and there to keep it going. 
One thing that im trying to do as far as school is do a short course. I want to do something in the medical field, either be a paramedic or nursing. But for now i am planning on taking a phlebotomy course, its only a semester long and relitively cheap. Getting my foot in the door, so i can work at a higher paying job while still going to school to do something else. Another thing to thing about is taking some computer courses, and trying to become a receptionist or a medical teransriptionist. A lot of hospitals will pay for youre school if you work at the front desk for them. I have a friend whos mom is a ER nurse, thats how she was able to pay for her schooling.
This is another reason i leased my herd out. It took me a long time to actually do it, and even longer to stop crying. But i knew it was best for them and me. They were sucking my funds dry, and as much as i love my goats. Im able to save a lot more money now. granted i still have car insurence rent gas cell phone a hospital bill but im saving a lot more money now. I know someday i will get back into goats.
When i was a teen i found work cleaning stalls and taking care of other peoples pets while they were on vacation. You can mow lawns and weed gardens. walk dogs...You have an advantage that a lot of people dont have. You know about horses and you know how to milk a goat. That was one of the problems i always ran into no one knew how to milk a goat and when i went away i had no one to watch my girls. A lot of pet sitters just do small animals but you have experience with livestock as well.
Hope this helps a bit.
beth


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Gosh Sonrise, I hope you do become a midwife! Then you should be able to make some money. When my son was born 22 years ago by some unbelievable coincidence my then job had insurance from Pennsylvania which then was one of the few states who covered midwife deliveries, even though I lived in Texas.

And back then I was so broke I couldn't pay attention, but everything worked out, like it usually does.

Right now I'm living high on the hog, but when a person is high on the hog, they're still worried about going back to pig knuckles. Like in January 2010 when my hubby retires and our income will go down to about a quarter what it is now. But I did fine for decades on pig knuckles, so to speak, and now I have skills I didn't have then: a) goat husbandry, still learning b) cattle husbandry c) chicken husbandry d) improving vege garden e) grain milling and baking. All those things, and feeling somewhat skilled at each means a lot more to me than money.

I will be trying to sell my car soon as we have an extra. Its a 2005 Toyota Highlander, 4-cylinder, room for two mini goats in the very back, well taken care of and, seriously, 80% highway miles of 55,000. Whatever blue book is I would take. I will start using our farm truck as my vehicle once the Highlander is sold. Miss my old F250 Ford that I drove for years -- nice diesel engine, 4 x 4, etc.

Anyway, money usually an issue, either trying to get it or trying not to lose it. I'm glad I've experienced both and either one is OK.

Good luck on your midwife goal!!!! I love midwives!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

DH and I both work fulltime....with DH's job after 15 years...it's a big possibility he will lose it to foreigners, something that we do have to worry about. I've been where I am for 9 years and it is a very secure job, though no benefits and making a bit more than minimum wage, it's worth it to me as it is very close to home and my boss really likes me....well enough that I ca leave work (still on the clock) to come home and check on impending deliveries!

I save enough from month to month to make an extra credit card payment or an extra car payment here and there.....and was fortunate enough to make my final car payment 3 months early....that money saved will go into "my cup" to put towards an emergency or even towards next years hay bill. It's tough all around as far as money goes, but where theres a will theres a way.......I either, grow, make or shoot what we use as far as food goes, we don't eat out very often...maybe 1x in 6 weeks or so and i we don't have the cash to get something then we don't get it so the credit card bills are minimal.
Having skills that benefit someone else is a great way to get xtra $$$.....I started babysitting regularly for a family when I was 15....they have been very good friends too and the $$ I made from that job paid for the xtra things that I wanted but my parents couldn't afford to get.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm older then most of you, if I could give you any advice that would help you in the future is...don't run up your credit cards. I use a credit card every day. I never use a debit card (I don't write things down). But, we always pay off the credit card every month. We NEVER carry balances on our credit cards. We have no debt that can't be deducted on our taxes. 

We have tried to help our kids by getting them each a good vehicle when they first start out. Hopeing they will "save" some money (that they would have spent on payments and interest) for their next car. It has worked, in most cases. And, we help them with getting a house when they are ready. Here again, if you are always financing things you can't deduct, you are getting in the "interest trap".

We just recently got out of a little "cash flow pickle" LOL, we bought a 150 yr old house and spent two years renovating it, so we paid 2 mortgage payments for 2 years. Then, the housing market started to go downhill just when we wanted to sell our house, I'm not ashamed to say it was "touch and go" for awhile there! But, all is well now. Thank you God!


----------

